

Patio11's Google Tech Talk: What Engineers Don't Know We Don't Know - mullr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFWlmEO6eg0

======
bks
I met Patrick at a conference recently where he did another presentation - I
have only skimmed this one but ever time I skipped forward there was another
excellent section. I pay attention not just for the technical but also the
understanding that he has about customer interactions, pricing and the value
of services.

